# J. G. Vos on the objective of the covenant of works



## Reformed Covenanter (Dec 18, 2022)

*2. What was the objective of the Covenant of Works?*

The ultimate objective was eternal life, that is, the highest glorifying and enjoying of God by man. Specifically, God constituted Adam as the representative or “federal head” of the human race, and ordained the Covenant of Works as a probation of the human race through Adam, its official representative.

Mankind was created in a state of real, but untested, righteousness and holiness. There was no evil in man’s nature at the time of his creation by God, but he did not then exist in the highest state possible for him, because it was still possible for him to commit sin and fall from his original righteousness and holiness. Therefore man must go through a period of probation, that is, his obedience to God must pass through a test. If Adam, humanity’s representative, had passed this test successfully, he would have then been confirmed in his holiness. It would have become impossible for him to sin. Then he and all his posterity would have received eternal life (the highest glorifying and enjoyment of God).

For the reference, see:









J. G. Vos on the objective of the covenant of works


2. What was the objective of the Covenant of Works? The ultimate objective was eternal life, that is, the highest glorifying and enjoying of God by man. Specifically, God constituted Adam as the re…




reformedcovenanter.wordpress.com

Reactions: Like 1


----------

